# Can psychics really see the past/future?



## waltz1982

I’m sure everyone has seen the signs for “$5 Psychic Readings” in their town or while traveling elsewhere. What I wanted to discuss here were your thoughts on using psychics for more than just personal entertainment, more specifically in police and detective work.

There’s been documented cases in the past where police haven’t been able to solve a crime, at which point they turn to a psychic for help. 
What I find the most interesting is when the psychics they hire actually solve the case.

What are your thoughts on this? What about using psychics to help solve some of the current investigations (such as the Peterson or Hacking
trials?)

I’m not an expert myself on the topic, but I’ve been learning a bit more from a new show on Court TV called Psychic Detectives. It’s on Wednesday’s at 9:30pm in case you want to watch it too.


----------



## Pete

Ummm......no.


----------



## Sinister

Not just "no," but HELL NO!

Consider this: If there were a such thing as a true psychic, don't you think they would use their "resources" to win the Lotto and Powerball jackpots on a consistant basis? To my knowledge, there hasn't been one winner of these games of chance to step forward and say, "I looked into the future and these were the numbers revealed to me." It's all nothing more than a scam to get poor disillusioned fools to throw away their money on some sense of false hope; sort of like faith healers, for instance.


----------



## Joyfuldead

speaking of which.. I just came inside from two mormons talking to me over my patio. They gave me the book of mormon.. and told me to really pray about it and to read these scriptures... Well I read it and I prayed..
Seriously dude... 
Nothing. 

I'm totally not converting to mormonism. 

and about the psychics... I like that lady from montel williams with the long dodo filled fingernails she gnaws on.


----------



## Sera

Seriously, if I win the lottery I am soooo going to say I looked into the future and saw the numbers.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

*Don't believe in 'em.*


----------



## Lilith

I love how people say they don't believe without realizing there is alot of things that our unknown out there. People who have that ability do not broadcast on television... Some actually work for the goverment and some are working for the FBI to help cases in murders and crimes. It is like a 6th sense not exactly looking into the future and seeing clear view but knowing things that others may not pick up. I did alot of research on this and found interesting facts on the idea of it. There has been varies places in which scientist conducted experiments (safe of course) on people who claim to have certian abilities. They found that parts of the brain unactive in normal human beings were highly active in the people claiming to have abilities. It has been tested. It is not like people just go off and can see the future... It is a sense like being able to touch or see... It is just an ability that is only active in a few people.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

*They did an episode on X-Files about that once...*


----------



## Lilith

Well yeah true... I mean alot of shows like X-files and even CSI and other Crime shows got into that type of media but there is a sort of truth to it. I mean it is not like they see clear pictures of the future but they know things that others may not get or understand. It is kind of like someone very intelligent who graduated highschool at 12... It has that kind of effect. It is wierd but it is true.


----------



## Sinister

Real Vampires, Gay Anime, Satan Worship and now Psychics. All this and more on the LadyPegUnicorn Show!


----------



## Lilith

Hey leave me alone  I am just kidding. I mean I like this stuff... That is what happens when your an art student. bahahaha!


----------



## Pete

The most "extensive" research into psychic phenomena was performed by the former USSR. Millions upon millions of rubles were pumped into this research in the hopes of recruiting men and women with unique abilities that would give the Soviets an edge over the west during the cold war. The experiments continued for years because the results were very promising. Then the USSR collapsed. And do you know what they found? The Soviet research programs were hideously flawed, and in some cases entirely farcical. The scientists so feared for their lives that they created "psychics" to keep the Kremlin happy. No psychics.

I was watching a show about remote viewing one day, and some of the "top remote viewers" were involved. A pre-determined scenario was staged at another location and the "psychics" had to describe the location and people involed in the scenario. You know what happened? Everyone came up with something different. Only one fact was identical in more than 75% of the cases--they said it involved a man. Seriously, that's the best guess they could come up with.

No psychics. None.


----------



## Lilith

I heard of that but it was flawed because they people they got claimed to be psychics with powers they did not have. In the United States there is actually departments for paranormal research. There was more research done and they found that psychics were people who collect senses of events not seeing in the future or past just senses and knowledge that not everyone had... An instinct. That is true psychic power... I mean one research in one country doesn't proove either way. The people they got were foonies claiming to be psychics and that is what they been saying. I mean you can't say either way considering people like Nostradamus and other people with abilities to create the "future" exist which is scary... So you never know.


----------



## Dr Morbius

*I'm Psychic!*

I have to take umbridge to all who doubt the existance of psychics, for I have a prediction!

Wait..no I don't.

Psychics DON"T FRICKIN' EXIST!

However if if you wire me 50 bucks, I'll remote view some fer ya!


----------



## Lilith

The funny thing how do you know they don't exist? Considering there were people who told the future and we have proof of that. We can't say it does or does not exist you just have to be open minded... Psychics are not people you see on tv or you see in films. There is a huge diffrence. You just need to be open minded to possibilities.


----------



## Zombie-F

Lilith said:


> Considering there were people who told the future and we have proof of that.


Just curious, but what proof do we have of that? If you're referring to the drug-induced ramblings of Nostrodamus, most of his "predictions" were incredibly vague, and were stated in such a way that anything he said can be intrepreted to the benefit of the person interpreting it.

Until somebody comes out and says "Such and such will happen at such and such a date", I'm not a believer. Cryptic statements that are open to interpretation don't quite cut it for me.


----------



## Joyfuldead

lol.. my cousin and I used to read Nostradamas stuff.. and we were convinced that he predicted the OJ Simpson trial.


----------



## Zombie-F

See? Exactly my point.


----------



## Sinister

You guys should know better than to try and reason with Lilith on such matters. Once she sets her mind, there's absolutely no changing it. Which reminds me of a question I've been meaning to ask her for sometime now and just remembered: Lilith, in all honesty now, do you believe that Fairies exist? I'm not talking about the ones in San Francisco now...


----------



## Lilith

Hey it is my belief... I don't see why people automaticly does not believe in something because they have not seen it yet or seen proof... If any of you are religius and believe in God it has a same foundation. There is no proof in God so why believe? Same goes with ghost and psychic ability. Some people do have an ability and maybe don't realize it or do no share. It is not an ability we see everyday on tv... It has to do with using the part of the brain unactive in most human beings. It is like an extra sense in knowing what could happen. Know in some cases it doesn't happen but in some it does. They did a study on twins were they have this ability of knowing whether each other is hurt or sick in a totally diffrent area of the country or knowing if something is wrong. That is a psychic ability.

Do i believe in fairies? I am not saying either way. I mean the myth comes from some where so something had to occur to make people believe in fairies. And don't bring up drugs and stuff half of that is all hear say from people that think oh they were on something so that is why they see these things? They said that about of lot of things but it ended up they did exist... Such as the Gorilla for example and even the sea serpent which they did discover existed to some extent.

So yeah I can go on I am just open minded to diffrent ideas (to a certian extent)... I rather in SOME cases believe then not believe.


----------



## Sinister

I'll take your post as a big "Yes." After all, here are a few pictures that absolutely, irrefutably PROVE their existence.  

"Goddamn, that mescaline is some great ****!!!"


----------



## Sinister

"Just follow the Yellow Brick Road! Oh, ****...wait...just gray grass here. Too much Mad Dog last night. Sorry, Dorothy."


----------



## Sinister

"Would you like a sip of my Mushroom Tea?"


----------



## Sinister

I'm just ****ing with you on this , Nicole, but do you see a common thread in these captions? Most all make believe things were created by people with over active imaginations and a little chemical help to boot.

These pixs are of the Cottingley Fairies. This was a hoax started back around the turn of last centuries. The elfin folk were actually cut outs from a book, and the two girls involved took pictures of each other with them. For a long time people held these photgraphs as irrefutable proof of their existence. Hell, they even had Sir Arthur Conan Doyle fooled, and he's the ****ing creator of Sherlock Holmes the most famous "make-believe" detective of our time!

Fairies, Psychics, Vampires, Ghosts, Werewolves Telekinesis, Goblins and their ilk are nothing but pure hog wash. Until I have evidence to the contrary, I will remain happily a steadfast skeptic.


----------



## Pete

I prefer evidence, also. Science ownz.


----------



## dougspaulding

Actually, it's all based on fact, but the truth was covered up by the Roman Church hundreds of years ago. These beings existed, but were not the fantastical creatures as legend would have it, but mortals - albeit special mortals. To wit:

One apparent fact about Tolkien's elven folk is that, unlike the cute little elves of many children's tales, these characters are actually larger and more powerful than average mortals. They are also endowed with greater powers of wisdom, they ride magical horses and closely resemble the ancient Irish king-tribe of the Tuatha Dé Danann. In this regard, Tolkien was quite accurate with his assessment of the original Ring Lords of the Albi-gens who, in the far distant years BC, were called the Lords of the Sidhé (pronounced "shee").

The Sidhé was a transcendent intellect, known to the Druids as the Web of the Wise, while "druid" (druidhe) was itself a Celtic word for "witch" - an English form of the Saxon verb wicca, meaning "to bend" or "to yield" (as indeed do willow and wicker).

The Tuatha Dé Danann (or Dragon Lords of Anu) were masters of the transcendent Sidhé, and were duly classified as "fates" or "fairies". Before settling in Ireland (from about 800 BC), they were the world's most noble race, alongside the early Kings of Egypt, being the Black Sea Princes of Scythia (now Ukraine). Like the original dynastic Pharaohs, they traced their descent from the great Pendragons of Mesopotamia; and from them sprang the kingly lines of the Irish Bruithnigh and the Picts of Scotland's Caledonia. In Wales they founded the Royal House of Gwynedd, while in Cornwall in the southwest of England, they were the sacred gentry known as the Pict-sidhé - from which derives the term "pixie".

So, from a single caste of the original Blood Royal - whether known as the Sangréal, the Albi-gens or the Ring Lords - we discover many of the descriptive terms which sit at the very heart of popular folklore. For here, in this one noble race, we have the "elves", "fairies" and "pixies" - not beguiling little folk, but distinguished Kings and Queens of the Dragon succession.

One of the most important Scythian words was uper, which meant "over" or "above" - a word that we still use in today's English in such definitions as "superintendent" or "supervisor". In titular form, a Scythian Uper was an Overseer or, more importantly, an Overlord - the equivalent of a Pendragon. Later, in the Hungarian and Romanian regions, the word gained the variant form, Oupire.

Until the mediaeval fabrications of the Christian Church, there was nothing remotely sinister or supernatural about the definition of Oupire, but this was eventually destined to change when the witch-hunts began, for the priestly/kingly Oupires were, in the eyes of Rome, the equivalent of Magian Druids. They were therefore witches, and the Sidhé definition (Web of the Wise) became newly dubbed as "the Web of the Weird".

In the main, outside the Celtic regions of Britain, the traditional Oupires had been apparent in the Balkan and Carpathian regions of Europe, having prevailed from Transylvania to the Black Sea in ancient times. They were therefore not only associated with witches but with Gypsies. The Church bishops and Inquisitional friars suspected them of being the ultimate rulers of the Land of Elphane - the twilight realm of fairy gold, magic springs and the abiding lore of the Greenwood, all of which were anathema to the Church. They were said to be wandering people of the night, who consorted with evil spirits. At that stage, a new word was born into the language of Christian Europe. The word, a straightforward corruption of Oupire, was "vampire".

In addition to vampires, another classification was soon to enter the Inquisitional vocabulary as the Dominican Black Friars and the Franciscan Grey Friars compiled their lists of undesirables. They had now moved beyond the realm of ordinary heretics and pagans, for alongside their fabricated vampire myth they conjured another form of shapeshifting phenomenon: the werewolf.

Quite suddenly, there appeared to be no end to the fantastic creatures that were reckoned to stalk the streets and forests in search of unsuspecting victims. But the beauty of all this was that it had the effect of making people lean more heavily upon the Church - the only perceived route to salvation. These vampires and werewolves, it was said, could not be killed by conventional means. Even God was out of the picture, for only the power of Jesus Christ (the Saviour of humankind) could defeat these diabolical beings. They were portrayed as devils, demons and emissaries of Satan, who had to be exorcised and destroyed by the monks and clerics. And so the Church was in business with a whole new genre of scary folklore to counter the Grail Quest legends and esoteric artwork of the "underground stream".

On the one hand, there were the Albigensian tales of Swan Princes, Dragon Queens and Elf Maidens, comprising the lore of the forgotten Bloodline and the Lost Bride, wherein knights and chivalric champions battled against all odds to preserve the sacred heritage of the Holy Grail. In these stories, there were wizards of the Druidic school and wise hermits to guide the knights upon their journeys and missions. But nowhere in these tales of enchantment did a gallant priest or bishop ever ride to the aid of a damsel in distress, for the Church was, in practice, the adversary.

What the bishops did, however, at the 1545 Council of Trento in northern Italy, was they formally blacklisted and outlawed the prophecies of Merlin, withdrawing all related material from the public domain. Eventually, in order to weigh the literary balance in the Church's favour, a new breed of writing was born, and it came into its own as Gothic Romance.

The premise behind these tales was not so much about saving victims, but rather more about destroying the enemies of contrived "churchianity" - with crucifixes galore and gallons of holy water being the essential weapons in the dreaded undertaking against the sinister "evil ones".


----------



## Lilith

I never said I believed in Fairies from books and fantasy.... lol... DougSpaulding pretty much summed up information I have actually read and saw tv shows based on. I collect information... When I refer to psychics or vampires or witches etc... I refer to the reality of it as well as some of the super natural. Just because you have not seen something or been effect by it doesn't mean it never existed. I mean I believe in things I have felt were true and had experienced enough to say they were. Many people might not have experienced things and so they choice not to believe. 

I guess people just need to read and learn more. I have no problem in people no believing just don't make fun of me when I say I do. lol... I am not saying your wrong for doing it I just feel hurt sort of in the fact I feel like evrything I believe in is a joke to people. 

All well.... I am not going to freak over it.


----------



## Sinister

Nicole, I humbly apologize to you for hurting your feelings in any way. It was never my intention to do so. I have offended, and therefore, I am sorry. Sometimes, and you know this as well as every member who has been here on this and our former board, that I get carried away about some things, and wind up causing offense where none was intended. Zombie-F also knows this and that I will apologize to the proper parties in time, else Z probably would've sent this homie packing a long time ago.   

This apology in no way changes my thoughts about the above subjects in any way, my best friend Spauldings history lesson notwithstanding. Fairies and psychics indeed!


----------



## Lilith

Don't worry about it. I am not totally offended but I do tend to be deffensive (sp?) about my beliefs in general. That is do to my parents (long story). They always tend to put me down everytime I speak up about something I disagreed with. I tend to overreact. lol... Hey it doesn't bother me. I just believe in certian things and like to learn about things. ^^


----------



## ashiraf

Lilith said:


> Hey it is my belief... I don't see why people automaticly does not believe in something because they have not seen it yet or seen proof... If any of you are religius and believe in God it has a same foundation. There is no proof in God so why believe?...


now come on children seeing is not believing there is alot of things people believe in like God as Lilith put it but havent seen, i for one im open minded about such things, like i read a magazine about these two twin sisters who are Psychicly (soz bout speling) connected some how like one of them got pregnant and it was her twin sisters who wasnt pregnant that was getin all the symptons being sick and everything and when asked her pregnant sis who wasnt aware btw to have a test turned out she was pregnant and during labour again the non pregnant sis was the one in agony while the one having the baby wasnt and after she had the baby the pain was gone!now thats a Psychic connection! how you sceptics have to say about that


----------



## SuFiKitten77

In my opinion, we are all individuals .. with our own thought's and feelings, and should make up our own minds and believe whatever we feel to be right for us. And then, if something comes up that can for a fact disprove what we believe .. then we can decide then if we truly want to go with it, or let others choose for us.


----------



## HauntedHacienda

I can see into the Past, from about 1700 to about 1900.
I can also see, hear, feel, sense and smell those gone before us.
This seems Normal and every day for me.
I was born with or at least acquired this at a very early age.
From Family Records, my Original Ancestor, my 15th Great Grandfather, Eagle Plume, was the Spiritual Leader of his People in 1600's VA before and after the white Colonists came to Jamestowne.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Wow, this is an old thread bumped...but then again, I KNEW it would happen.


----------



## RoxyBlue

But there's a perfectly logical explanation - someone relatively new to the site (like myself) starts looking at old threads, finds a topic of interest, and voila! A thread bump.

As for psychic phenomena, I think there is a place for both healthy skepticism and open-mindedness. It isn't always necessary to see in order to believe, as has been noted in this thread, nor is seeing something proof that it exists (how many times have your eyes played tricks on you? The brain is wired to fit things into a recognized pattern, after all). I also think the experience of knowing something before it happens is not uncommon. I've certainly had moments like that, but it doesn't appear to be anything I can control - which would be really useful right now if I were in the market for some good stocks to buy.


----------



## HauntedHacienda

Well, take this as an example of what I know.
I saw the Aftermath of a Fire last night,on my way home from out of town.
Today, I got one vital clue to "focus in" on.
Turns out that I got a lot of information from the Perp himself, as I kind of used my Abilites to "get inside this guy's head," to get a Description for the Police.
Almost like Psychic Profiling.
Then, another person wrote into one of my Message Boards, I could "see" and Describe the guy that she was dealing with.
Then, at the Post Office, a lady who lost her Dog, I was able to describe, in Exact Detail, who has her Dog.
Some days are more "open" than others.
This seems to be one of them.
I just hope that I am able to help these people as much as possible.
Oh, and this is Not the first time I was able to get information about Crimes that happened.
Sometimes I get Everything about them; but then the Cops are able to figure things out, even without my help.
Most times, I won't contact Law Enforcement, as I don't know if they will think I am Crazy, or just won't accept my help.


----------



## remylass

I believe in lots of things. Psychics are one of them. I, however, think they are best taken with a grain of salt. Being skeptical is important. However, I believe they do exist.


----------



## strange1

The phychics I've seen and heard tell everyone basically the same thing.
They are there to get money by telling you what you want to hear.
I try to keep an open mind about things, but where phychics are concerned I have a hard time believing.

However, that is not to say there are no phychic people out there.

If you were phychic would you want everyone to know it?
Can you imagine what your life would be like with everyone wanting something from you all of the time.
Or, would people even come around you for fear of hearing something they don't want to hear, or fear you because you're different.

Personally I wouldn't tell anyone if I were phychic.
Maybe that is why ,if there are phychic people out there, that they don't come forward.


We are trained from the day we're born what to and what not to believe.
So when we start growing our thoughts and ideas are based on what we were taught.
If you're taught there is no such thing as a ghost, then your brain filters out everything that might appear to you because the brain was taught that there were no such things as ghosts.
But if you're taught that ghosts MIGHT be real then you're brain tells you "it is possible", and you might see one.

I feel the same way about phychics, it depends on how you were raised and the beliefs you were taught growing up.

Would I want to see into the future,no, that would take the fun out of life if you knew everything that was going to happen.
But, if I were phychic, I would be afraid to use my phychic power to benefit myself for fear my powers would disappear.

In my years on this earth I have found we men tend to be skeptics about most things we can't see, hear or touch.
Where women tend to be more sensitive in this area.

You remember when you were a kid, your mom usually knew if you had been up to something or had done something wrong.
This might or might not be a phychic thing, moms probably just know how we are.

Maybe it is not phychic, just intuition, but isn't that the same thing.
Just having a feeling of what is going to happen could be classified as a phychic ability.

Have you ever had a deep down gnawing feeling like something is wrong, or something is going to happen?(NO NOT GAS).
I have, and most of the time it turns out to be nothing, but sometimes it is right.
But it has got to make you wonder why you got that feeling.

So far I haven't met a real phychic, but doesn't mean they don't exist.


----------



## Don Givens

Of course psychics exist but they are more commonly referred to as Mom.


----------

